# Compte développeur Apple



## flup (1 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour,

Je me pose la question de l'opportunité d'un compte développeur payant Select.

En dehors des versions de développement de logiciels et systèmes, il y a aussi des réductions à l'ahat d'un système complet, et ce une fois par an (maximum).

Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée de l'ampleur de cette réduction?


----------



## ntx (1 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour,


			
				flup a dit:
			
		

> En dehors des versions de développement de logiciels et systèmes, il y a aussi des réductions à l'achat d'un système complet, et ce une fois par an (maximum).


Vu qu'Apple augmente les délais entre 2 versions de Mac OSX, il n'est pas du tout sur qu'il y en ait une  en 2006 !!! Donc on peut se poser la question sur l'interêt de cette offre  
Pour les outils de développement et le système, je dirais que seuls les gens qui produisent des logiciels commerciaux ont obligation d'être toujours à jour sur les dernières nouveautés d'Apple; pour les autres, ça peut bien attendre quelques semaines.
A toi de voir.


----------



## molgow (1 Décembre 2005)

http://developer.apple.com/membership/details.html

C'est quand même pas donné... alors à moins d'en avoir vraiment l'utilité professionnellement, je vois pas trop l'intérêt!


----------

